# [ODMP] Gassville Police Department, Arkansas ~ February 4, 2006



## Guest (Feb 5, 2006)

A Officer with the Gassville Police Department was killed in the line of duty on February 4, 2006

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=18137*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Officer Jim Sell 
*Gassville Police Department
Arkansas*
End of Watch: Saturday, February 4, 2006

Biographical Info
*Age:* 63
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, February 4, 2006
*Weapon Used*: Handgun; 9 mm
*Suspect Info:* Shot and arrested

Officer Jim Sell was shot and killed during a traffic stop.

Officer Sell had stopped a vehicle driven by a violent assault suspect that police had been searching for. The assault occurred at a New Bedford, Massachusetts bar during the evening of February 1st, or early morning of February 2nd. The suspect struck two patrons with a small hatchet and then shot and wounded both men and a third man, before escaping. The hatchet was found outside the bar, but the firearm had not been located.

The suspect, who eluded a nationwide manhunt for 1,400 miles and two days, was pulled over in the parking lot of a motel by Officer Sell at approximately 0230 hours. The suspect immediately opened fire, striking Officer Sell once in the arm and twice in the head, killing him.

The suspect then sped off and a motel worker called 911 to report the shooting. The worker gave police a detailed description of the suspect's vehicle. A state trooper spotted the suspect's car on Arkansas State Highway 201 and a high-speed pursuit followed.

Officers deployed spike strips in an attempt to stop the vehicle. When the car struck the strips a short time later, the suspect lost control and crashed into a parked car, coming to a rest facing pursuing officers. The suspect then shot and killed his female passenger.

Still seated, the suspect next opened fire on police through his window. Officers from the Arkansas State Police and the Baxter County Sheriff's Office returned fire, striking the suspect twice in the head.

The Gassville Police Department has three full-time, two part-time, and two reserve officers.

Agency Contact Information
Gassville Police Department
204 S. School
Gassville, AR 72635

Phone: (870) 435-6439

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* View this officer's Reflections*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

